#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Vocabularly Thread

## danbo

How about posting interesting/relevant vocabulary you come across and a few words on its use. I've been meaning to start this thread since last LoiKratong when I was going to start with the word for those floating lanterns....which I have now forgot, so if anyone knows....

ขาดแคลน kaht(L)-klaern(-)

To be lacking or short of something, e.g. money.

----------


## Lady Hawk

They are called kratongs,float them down the river to get rid of your bad spirits..... i floated loads but am sure it will take a lifetime for me.

----------


## danbo

^Thanks but I was after the name for the paper lanterns that are launched into the air powered by a candle - not just at LoyKratong although the skies around ChiangMai are full with them at that time. Incredibly beautiful....and just a little bit dangerous at times.

Just re-read my original post - not clear at all what I meant......

----------


## Lady Hawk

ok so they are called cum fire i htink

----------


## buadhai

You're thinking of "Kom Loi" or "Kom Fai", right?

----------


## The Gent

มันคงเป้นเเบบนั้นเเน - 'Mun  kong pang bat nang nai'  

 is what I tell the old lady when she keeps saying   'Caw satang pai teeow'!  :saythat: 
่

----------


## Butterfly

> มันคงเป้นเเบบนั้นเเน - 'Mun  kong pang bat nang nai'  
> 
>  is what I tell the old lady when she keeps saying   'Caw satang pai teeow'! 
> ่


Can you write Thai Boon ? are you Thai ? I find this quite amazing if you do.

----------


## The Gent

> Originally Posted by The Gent
> 
> มันคงเป้นเเบบนั้นเเน - 'Mun  kong pang bat nang nai'  
> 
>  is what I tell the old lady when she keeps saying   'Caw satang pai teeow'! 
> ่
> 
> 
>  Can you write Thai Boon ? are you Thai ? I find this quite amazing if you do.


I am basically teaching myself at present.  When I lived in LOS last, was taking classes at AUA.

As you already know K. Butterfly, I'm Redneck Trailer Trash from Arkansas! :saythat:

----------


## hillbilly

Memorize the Thai alphabet, that is the key. The thais don't really speak any different than us Westerns. We say red car, they say car red.

----------


## buadhai

I wish I could memorize the Thai alphabet. I can read quite a bit now, but learning that alphabet has proved to be an impossible quest. Old dog, new tricks.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> kaht(L)-_klaern_(-)


Kaht-Klaen.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> มันคงเป้นเเบบนั้นเเน - 'Mun kong pang bat nang nai'


มันคงเป็นเเบบนั้นเเน่ - 'Mun kong pen bab nan nae'.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> You're thinking of "Kom Loi" or "Kom Fai", right?


Right.

----------


## Butterfly

> I am basically teaching myself at present.  When I lived in LOS last, was taking classes at AUA.
> 
> As you already know K. Butterfly, I'm Redneck Trailer Trash from Arkansas!


Well, certainly not bad for a Red Stater. Maybe you are not hopeless. You might have enough brain cells to become a "liberal" someday.

----------


## buadhai

> Well, certainly not bad for a Red Stater. Maybe you are not hopeless. You might have enough brain cells to become a "liberal" someday.


Well, I'm a liberal and I've never been able to figure out why all smart people aren't. But, fact remains that smart guys like Boon Mee are of the other persuasion. I figure we all just need to remember one thing: I'm right and he's not.

Works for me.

----------


## The Gent

You guys crack me up - form a comedy routine! :withstupid: 

Goddess...~ 'Mun kong pen bab nan nae' - my pronounciation still sucks but that's because I don't speak Thai 100% of the time.  Thanks for the correction. :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Thanks for the correction.


My pleasure.

 :Smile:   I think when Farangs try to speak Thai, it's CUTE!





That means, you are cute, The Gent!
 :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> *I wish I could memorize the Thai alphabet.* I can read quite a bit now, but learning that alphabet has proved to be an impossible quest. Old dog, new tricks.


Don't really need to.

Start with 10 or so consonants and a couple of vowels and you are on your way. add to it gradually.

Just look at signs and stuff and you'll soon see a pattern emerge.
Took me about 3 months (an hour or more every day) to read fairly proficiently, though I haven't a clue what a lot of it means.
It's really not rocket science and it's also a little bit daft to be illiterate in a country that you live in.
Perservere with it and you'll start reading signs when you are stopped at the traffic lights and stuff.

----------


## The Gent

> Originally Posted by The Gent
> 
> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
>   I think when Farangs try to speak Thai, it's CUTE!
> 
> ...


Cheers Goddess - it's good to get some help with with 'phassa Thai' :Very Happy:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

From a luvly Thail girl!!!

Hehehehe.. no problem.  :Razz:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> *I wish I could memorize the Thai alphabet.* I can read quite a bit now, but learning that alphabet has proved to be an impossible quest. Old dog, new tricks.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Don't really need to.
> 
> Start with 10 or so consonants and a couple of vowels and you are on your way. add to it gradually.
> 
> Just look at signs and stuff and you'll soon see a pattern emerge.
> ...


When I was young, this's the way I learn English also. Yes, it works great.

----------


## friscofrankie

Cannot recite the alphabet but recognize 99% of the characters when reading.  Funny how there's like two alphabets. One consonant one vowel 'cept the bisexual letters that is.
Like CMN said 



> it's also a little bit daft to be illiterate in a country that you live in.


learning the latters is easy enough and it's great way to improve vocab.  Trying to memorize some 70 odd characters can be a bit daunting. so don't start small and build.  most of 'em aren;t used that much anyway.
The old lady gets bored with my exlaimations when I'm reading. But I read every word of thai I see these days. I'm easily amused.

----------


## mad_dog

Kem - it means salty but it also has a meaning like "sticky" e.g when your landlord doesn't give back your deposit they are being "kem"  Is this right GoW?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Exactly!

----------


## buadhai

> It's really not rocket science and it's also a little bit daft to be illiterate in a country that you live in.
> Perservere with it and you'll start reading signs when you are stopped at the traffic lights and stuff.


I can read, I just can't memorize the names of all the letters. I know what their sounds are, but when it comes to the "kor kai, kho kai" I get stuck at "yor ying" and can't seem to learn any after that.

I even wrote a flash card deck for the computer that has the consonants in Thai and IPA, but I'm just too thick to learn it.

Flash Card Suite - Thai

----------


## mad_dog

Kidney- when you borrow someones money but you don't pay them back.... I think.... but have only heard this one a couple of times

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I think it's "*Chuk-Daab*" = when you borrow someones money but you don't pay them back.


Where did you get "Kidney" from?  :Confused:

----------


## aging one

Once you know the consonants then its alot like English. Fill in the blanks.


C_R, H_ppy, Sn_W its really alot the same but harder cause there are both more consonants and vowel, plus all the MY TOW stuff!!!!

----------


## mad_dog

> I think it's "*Chuk-Daab*" = when you borrow someones money but you don't pay them back.
> 
> 
> Where did you get "Kidney" from?


 Ignore me... I borrowed someones money and forgot to pay them back and they kept saying kidney kidney ... perhaps it is something naughty  :Wink:

----------


## buadhai

I think he means "kee niao"....

 :Confused:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> I borrowed someones money and forgot to pay them back and they kept saying kidney kidney


That should be "chuk-daab" but from your "kidney", they would want to say "kee niao" like buadhai said.

But "kee niao" means, you don't want to spend money for anything, it doesn't mean you borrow someone' money but not pay.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Once you know the consonants then its alot like English. Fill in the blanks.
> 
> 
> C_R, H_ppy, Sn_W its really alot the same but harder cause there are both more consonants and vowel, plus all the MY TOW stuff!!!!


 
What are you on about?


Maybe I'm too thick.

----------


## mad_dog

> I think he means "kee niao"....


 No no ... not that one

----------


## mad_dog

I have some good ones for TD types:
kon key mao - alcoholic
kon tit yaa - drug addict

----------


## RandomChances

> kon key mao - alcoholic


Key, or Khii or Kee is just a prefix for "habit" or "has a tendance to" you can use it in front of loads of words, which I either can't remember right now or don't know how to spell  :Smile:

----------


## mad_dog

Pra ha je batt - Democrat 
Chart - nation 

Tuk ton mai kun kru GoW?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Pra Cha Ti Pbat = Democrat

The second one is right.






> Tuk _ton_ mai kun kru GoW?


Tong.

 :Smile:

----------


## mad_dog

g'ulee - wh.ore 
don't say that to anyone unless you are in the mood for a fight !

----------


## mad_dog

> Pra Cha Ti Pbat = Democrat
> 
> The second one is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are inaccuracies due to romanization .... I must learn to write Thai!


แดน  :Wink:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

^ What's going on with you, mate?

 :Confused:

----------


## mad_dog

What do you mean  :Confused:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

No any new Thai vocab for today?

----------


## mad_dog

ummm 

nici mai dee - bad personality

tao hong nuu - old snake (used to desribe dirty old men who harass young ladies...)

Right Kru GoW?

Also how do you say "teenager" in Thai?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> tao _hong nuu_


Tao Hua Ngoo  :Smile:  btw, the meaning is right.


Wai Ruun = Teenager

----------


## mad_dog

non mai lap - insomnia

----------


## ChiangMai noon

dat moi ru yang??

have you shaved your beaver yet?

----------


## RandomChances

> have you shaved your beaver yet?


 Have you *cut* your beaver yet...shaved is "goon" ( or something like that, cant do these transliteration things)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Yes, but dat moi, seems to be the favoured expression amongst my closer female aquaintances.

----------


## RandomChances

> Yes, but dat moi, seems to be the favoured expression amongst my closer female aquaintances.


 Ok, I was just trying to be presice as this is the educational bit of the forum....prehaps they mean they've just given it a trim or something...have you checked?

----------


## benbaaa

I've learned a few interesting words in the last couple of weeks...

anacote - the future
wai jai - trust
yua - tease
sanyaa - promise

----------


## ChiangMai noon

So, she said something like I promise not to tease you in the future... yes.

Don't believe her.

----------


## benbaaa

Almost got it, CMN.  She promised to tease me in the future, and that I could trust her completely on that.   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

You can use Chuua tuu for trust too.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> dat moi ru yang??


That's weird, it doesn't like what Thai people say.
(Btw, it's rude for me.  :Sad:  )

----------


## RandomChances

> anacote - the future
>  wai jai - trust


 ni anacote- in the future
Kwam wang wai jai- confidence

----------


## mad_dog

Chuua jai - another one for trust  
gwaan teen - like I'll stir/kick you with my feet... It's rude but good buddy banter

----------


## Sir Burr

My favourite Thai word is Par Kon Noo, meaning towel.
Literal meaning is cloth of mouse hair.
Cracks me up.

----------


## Begbie

> My favourite Thai word is Par Kon Noo, meaning towel.
> Literal meaning is cloth of mouse hair.
> Cracks me up.


Wouldn't that be mouse pubic hair (kon) ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

no..
pubic hair 
= moi..

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

You have learnt only NICE words, eh?

----------


## mad_dog

kon dtuaa = body hair 

gradaatt buree = Cigarette papers  :Wink:

----------


## Sir Burr

> no..
> pubic hair 
> = moi..


If you use the word kon with humans, yes, I think it means pubes (and/or body hair).
I think _all_ animal hair is called kon_._

GoW, can you please confirm?

----------


## Gazza

> gwaan teen - like I'll stir/kick you with my feet... It's rude but good buddy banter


Thanks for bringing that one up. I haven't that one for years. I used to hear it muttered by Thai guys when walking somewhere with a bargirl. I thought it meant something like 'foot servant' as in a guy who walks alongside of an elephant as opposed to a mahout who rides on top.

The bargirls would never tell me what it meant so I assumed it was something really rude.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I always use the word, Gwaan teen, with my friends and we all have a laugh.

Well, it's not always rude, it depends on the situation you use it.

----------


## RandomChances

> If you use the word kon with humans, yes, I think it means pubes (and/or body hair). I think all animal hair is called kon.


kon...boby hair in general and for animals (not specifcaly genital)
moi...minge, pubes
pom ..head hair human

----------


## Gazza

> I always use the word, Gwaan teen, with my friends and we all have a laugh.


What's the exact meaning then? I don't want to ask the wife in case she asks where I heard it. :Smile:

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by Sir Burr
> 
> If you use the word kon with humans, yes, I think it means pubes (and/or body hair). I think all animal hair is called kon.
> 
> 
> kon...boby hair in general and for animals (not specifcaly genital)
> moi...minge, pubes
> pom ..head hair human


 Yep that is what me reckons 

banok - informal for countryside

dek banok - country child- sort of like country bumpkin 

These ones are great for winding up friends ... Ask them the province their parents came from and then exclaim_ Banok!! ...._ It is good natured ribbing

----------


## RandomChances

^it's 2 words MD -Ban Nork, but said together does sound as you wrote it.

Hedpon- reason (could be two words not sure)

----------


## friscofrankie

Chao Baan - villager, slang for dumb fuck
Hen duay - agree
kii Klong - Cheater, trickster

Most (all?) Thai words/phrases can be broken down into mono-syllabic pieces
Hedpon - Reason
Hed - Cause
Pon - Result

----------


## Gazza

I remember getting on an aircon bus to go to the Victory Monument and
I thought I would be a smart-ass and give my destination in Thai. 
So I thought, well, it's a big roundabout and roundabout in Thai is 'WongWien' and big is 'Yai'. So I told the conductor that I wanted to go to WongWien Yai. Big mistake.

She told me to get off at the next stop and to get another bus. I thought I'd perhaps gotten onto the wrong bus, but as I was left standing scratching my head at the bus-stop watching the bus pull away I was certain that it was the same numbered bus that I took to go to Victory Monument only the day before.

It was only days later that I found out that there was a place over in Thonburi named WongWien Yai.
 :Confused:  

WongWien = Roundabout
Yai = Big
Wongwien Yai = Area in Thonburi with a big roundabout
Anusoa-aree Wichai = Victory Monument

----------


## mad_dog

kon key lerm - forgetful person

key lerm - forgetful

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> ^it's 2 words MD -Ban Nork, but said together does sound as you wrote it.
> 
> Hedpon- reason (could be two words not sure)


MD is right, it's one word.

Ban = house
Nok = outside

Ban-nok = country side
Dek ban-nok = people (not only children) who came from country side but live in the city at the moment.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> WongWien = Roundabout Yai = Big Wongwien Yai = Area in Thonburi with a big roundabout Anusoa-aree Wichai = Victory Monument


Hahahahahahaha.. You are so cute, Gazza!

Anusawari Chai (Sa-mo-ra-pum <- people don't say this part because it's too long) = Victory Monument.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> kon dtuaa = body hair 
> 
> *gradaatt buree* = Cigarette papers


Honestly, since I was born, I have never heard people who are around me say "gradaatt buree".. never ever.

Where did you get that from, MD?


PS - Even if kon dtuall, I understand what you mean but I think I never hear anyone says that, maybe i'm wrong.

----------


## aging one

I think the best advice is, if ya cant say it in polite terms while around company in Thailand dont say it.  Its just better. But it depends on the company you keep as well. :thrashi:

----------


## RandomChances

> MD is right, it's one word.  Ban = house Nok = outside


 That does'nt make sence...Ban one word, Nork another word=two words  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

There's 2 kinds of mixed words (Thai language).
1. they stilll have the same meaning such as 




> Most (all?) Thai words/phrases can be broken down into mono-syllabic pieces Hedpon - Reason Hed - Cause Pon - Result


2. Different meaning when mix 2 words together such as "bannok".

----------


## ChiangMai noon

If *ittypon*  is influence, what does the *itty* mean in isolation??

By the way GOW.
What is "quantity surveyor" in Thai.
I need to know for an employee document at work, none of our thai staff had any idea and couldn't find it in a dictionary.

----------


## RandomChances

> when mix 2 words together


 So it's two words then  :Smile: 

Sorry Gow just playing with you. I do know what you mean....really

----------


## friscofrankie

While building their restaurant next door (silly me i thought it was a house!) the folks lived in one fo them semi outdoor houses  made up of bamboo and some kind of reed/thin bambo roof.  just a covered platform really.  
It was explained to me that this was originally the definition of "Bannok," a poor dumb farmer living outdoors.  Used nowaday to describe poor folk or folk livin out in the sticks, yeah country bumpkin. Course Thais enjoy making up BS explainations for us farang, I could be believing in a "Santy Clause."

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Itty = intelligent, smart  
Pon = power

"quantity surveyor" If you mean the guy who prices a building project then we call them "_Pa Nak Ngan Pra Meun Ra Ka_".

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> "quantity surveyor" If you mean the guy who prices a building project then we call them "Pa Nak Ngan Pra Meun Ra Ka".


Yes that's what i wanted to know.

Thanks for that.
Doin't know why I didn't ask you yesterday.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> While building their restaurant next door (silly me i thought it was a house!) the folks lived in one fo them semi outdoor houses made up of bamboo and some kind of reed/thin bambo roof. just a covered platform really. 
> It was explained to me that this was originally the definition of "Bannok," a poor dumb farmer living outdoors. Used nowaday to describe poor folk or folk livin out in the sticks, yeah country bumpkin. Course Thais enjoy making up BS explainations for us farang, I could be believing in a "Santy Clause."


People don't have to be poor or work as that guy, they can be called "Bannok" also.

Let me explain again, Bannok means people who come from upcountry and when they come in town, they don't know what people in town do with this and that then they do wrong or not wrong but do what people in town don't do then they will be called "bannok".  

Like me, a few weeks ago I went to MBK with friends then we went to "Yum Zap" restaurant.  After we finished our food then we had to pay then I called a waitress "Geb Tang".  People around there looked at me and laughed (my friends too) because this restaurant customers have to go to the front counter and pay.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Thanks for that.


You are always welcome.

----------


## friscofrankie

> people who come from upcountry and when they come in town, they don't know what people in town do with this and that


= Country Bumpkin (in American Slang)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

= yokal in British slang.

i think we use country bumkin too, you must have pinched it from us.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

What about "red neck"?

ff, help!

----------


## friscofrankie

"*Red neck*"  similar roots to Bannok  
Farmer or person that works out doors in the sun and thus gets a 'red neck from the sun.  These folks were classically considered bigotted, narrow-minded and conservative. 
So now when we talk about rednecks we are talkin' about ultra conservative, narrow-minded, bigotted folks.

*Narrow-minded;* someone that has an opinion holds it irregardless of contrary evidence,  will not listen to opposing views, is unwilling to see others point of view

----------


## friscofrankie

> = yokal in British slang.
> 
> i think we use country bumkin too, you must have pinched it from us.


The welsh?  how yuo spell that; NPYOUFSLJHSA?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Thanks.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

How do you write in thai script on here?

----------


## danbo

If you have Thai Language support installed (Control Panel-> Regional and Language Settings -> Languages -> Details).  You should be able to swap between English and Thai by using the key sequences specified in 'Key Settings' on the Control Panel page listed above; else in the bottom right hand corner of your screen you should see 'EN'.  Left click on this and you will be able to swap to Thai (assuming you have Thai installed).  You will have to add Thai if if you do not have it already.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks Danbo.
How do I add Thai to my control panel?
It seems to be the only language I'm not offered.

----------


## RandomChances

> How do I add Thai to my control panel? It seems to be the only language I'm not offered.


 I think you have to have a thai language pack. You could probably download it or find a thai version of whatever windows your using

----------


## danbo

CMN - have you got these boxes ticked?

----------


## attaboy

Once you have Thai script installed to switch from English to Thai press Shift+Ctrl on the keyboard 
or on the taskbar click on this and choose Thai Kedamee.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks people, I just need to dig out a copy of my service pack now.
Ta.

----------


## mad_dog

palang chiwit - life power/force

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Kot Seng / Seng Ped = Seng Mak Mak  :Very Happy:   = Fekking Damn boring

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Does seng mean boring all on its own GOW?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Yep!

For other bits, I just put it up hahahaha.. just make the word "Seng" feel very serious hahaha.. If you, Farangs use those words (Kot Seng or Seng Ped), Thais will look at you and say "Khu Pood Thai Keng Mak Mak".


 :Very Happy:  

Hahahahaha...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Just a second.
I'll try it out on my wife's mum.

I shall report back in exactly 3 minutes.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Stop!!!!!!!!!!!

You should use with someone else! Not her!


Ohhh dear...

----------


## friscofrankie

GoW could you spell that in Thai script please?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

โคตรเซ็ง = Kot Seng
เซ็งเป็ด = Seng Ped

----------


## friscofrankie

Thank you.
Some times them thai-english trasliterations make it tougher to pronounce a word.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Roo jaaa.. = รู้จ้า

----------


## mad_dog

pong - opium  :Cool:

----------


## aging one

I thought opium was feen, yah feen.

----------


## mad_dog

Could be slang or maybe it means heroin .... ....  :Cool:    (not my cup of tea na ja) 

I hea - twat

----------


## aging one

We let GOW decide this.  No feen in not heroin, but opium. I have never liked or used chemical drugs, save a bit of coke.

----------


## mad_dog

Umm I think "pong" is slang for opium.... like 'skag' in the UK/US

A wee bit of Thai drugs etymology: methampetamine of the Burmese strain used to be called yamaa (horse medecine) as people who took it were said to be able to work like horses. People who mocked users of the drug began to call it yaba (crazy medecine) as it taking everyday makes you FUCKIN MENTAL. So say mad_dog

----------


## aging one

Skags and fags arent in the US.  Pack a smokes is all I can think of.  I have never smoked in America.  Even when I go home now I stop. Started at over 30.  But have never smoked more than a pack every 3 days.  Coffee and beer are cigarette times.

Cancer sticks is sometimes used even by smokers. :Smile:

----------


## mad_dog

> Skags and fags arent in the US. Pack a smokes is all I can think of. I have never smoked in America. Even when I go home now I stop. Started at over 30. But have never smoked more than a pack every 3 days. Coffee and beer are cigarette times.
> 
> Cancer sticks is sometimes used even by smokers.


 eh? where did that come from ??? lay of the green lad  :Wink:

----------


## RandomChances

> pong - opium


 Pong, is just powder, pronounced with one of those BP sonds




> I hea - twat


Bit stronger than twat...dtua hea is a large lizard. The "I" or "Ai" bit used to be a derogotary slave term, might be getting confused with "e" though, anyway it will get you into trouble if used in the wrong surroundings

----------


## aging one

Hmmm, who might have been talking about Heroin!! :Smile:  ^^^^

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
> pong - opium
> 
> 
>  Pong, is just powder, pronounced with one of those BP sonds


 I would romanize powder as bpaang.... the word I heard for opium was more like pong ... it is slang and i could be wrong don't use it that often  :Cool:  

dalok - funny , a joke 

law len - kidding 

and for some reason if you write 555 or 55+ this represents laughter ... something to do with Thai script... i think...

----------


## aging one

MD remember papers!!  555 ha ha ha the number 5 is pronounced ha. :Smile:

----------


## RandomChances

> I would romanize powder as bpaang.


 Thats for Talcum powder/body, powder in general is "pong" forget the bit about it starting with "bp", it just "p"...pong

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
> I would romanize powder as bpaang.
> 
> 
>  Thats for Talcum powder/body, powder in general is "pong"


 errrr

----------


## mad_dog

> MD remember papers!! 555 ha ha ha the number 5 is pronounced ha.


 no way... 555 that is great  :Smile:   :thrashi:

----------


## mad_dog

boat (pronounced the same as ship-boat) = Church
Jeysuu =Jesus

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Umm I think "pong" is slang for opium.... like 'skag' in the UK/US


I'm not sure what "skag" and "opium" means but "Pong" in Thai if you talk about drugs, "Pong" is heroin.






> powder in general is "pong"


Yes, normally it's just powder or dust or dirt.

 :Smile:

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
> Umm I think "pong" is slang for opium.... like 'skag' in the UK/US
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what "skag" and "opium" means but "Pong" in Thai if you talk about drugs, "Pong" is heroin.


 Thx for that GoW .... I am going to have aword in my old friends ear about this!

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Thx for that GoW


My pleasure.

----------


## mad_dog

nin taa - gossip 
tute - gay

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Kot-Jeng (โคตรเจ๋ง) = pretty damn cool!

----------


## mad_dog

na song sarn - pity

----------


## ChalkyDee

> nin taa - gossip


In isarn it is "So lay"

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Kot-Jeng (โคตรเจ๋ง) = pretty damn cool!


Kote aroi always gets a laugh - fucking delicious - don't say to your fuddy duddy aquaintences.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Kote = very very very..

You can use it as a prefix.

----------


## Skulldigger

Kote koon krap.  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Errr.. it's not fit with this.

 :Pat:

----------


## The Basket Weaver

> Kote = very very very..
> 
> You can use it as a prefix.


I heard it can be used as a suffix too, as in เจ๋งโคตร... 
but I dont know if its acceptable.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Oh yeah, that works too. 
โคตรเก่งเลยเว๊ย

----------

